# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Khám phá ngôi nhà chống đạn làm từ chai nhựa - Nigeria - ngoi nha chong dan

## hangnt

*Tại phía Bắc Nigeria, Hiệp hội Phát triển Năng lượng tái sinh nước này đã cho dựng một ngôi nhà làm toàn bằng chai nhựa và cát có khả năng chống đạn cao.*

Mặc dù kỹ thuật dựng nhà bằng chai nhựa đã ra đời cách đây 9 năm tại Ấn Độ, khu vực Nam Mỹ và Trung Mỹ, tuy nhiên, đây là ngôi nhà đầu tiên được làm bằng chai nhựa tại Nigeria.

Ngôi nhà chai nhựa này được xây dựng trên mảnh đất của một doanh nhân Hy Lạp tại làng Yelwa, bang Kaduna, Nigeria. Người ta đã thuê những đứa trẻ vô gia cư, lang thang cơ nhỡ để nhồi cát vào chai nhựa rồi đặt chúng chồng lên nhau theo tư thế nằm ngang, sau đó họ gắn kết các chai bằng bùn.



Ngôi nhà chai nhựa đầu tiên tại Nigeri
Ngôi nhà chai nhựa này có một phòng khách, một phòng ngủ, một bếp, một nhà vệ sinh và một buồng tắm, nền nhà được lát bằng xi măng, các bức tường của ngôi nhà được xây dựng theo hình vòng cung.

Để xây dựng được ngôi nhà này, người ta đã dùng khoảng 8.000 chai nhựa phế liệu.

Được biết, chính phủ Nigeria sẽ cho xây dựng 25 ngôi nhà chai nhựa trong làng Yelwa để người dân có thể thuê chúng, biến Yelwa thành làng du lịch và phổ biến cách xây nhà chai nhựa rộng rãi hơn, đây cũng là một cách tuyên truyền, bảo vệ môi trường hiệu quả.

Các khách sạn, nhà hàng là nguồn cung cấp chai nhựa chính, những thợ xây nhà được thuê từ nhiều trẻ em vô gia cư. Những ngôi nhà được xây dựng bằng chai nhựa có độ bền và chắc chắn hơn nhà được xây bằng gạch, chống được đạn, chi phí cũng rẻ bằng 1/3 ngôi nhà thông thường vốn được xây bằng gạch và xi măng, có độ bền cao.



Nhiều trẻ em vô gia cư được thuê nhồi cát vào chai nhựa
“Chai nhựa chứa cát chịu lực tốt hơn gần 20 lần so với gạch. Chúng tôi còn muốn dựng nhà ba tầng từ chai nhựa”, một chuyên gia của Hiệp hội Phát triển Năng lượng tái sinh cho biết.

Sau khi hoàn thành 25 ngôi nhà chai nhựa, Hiệp hội Phát triển Năng lượng tái sinh Nigeria sẽ tiếp tục dùng chai nhựa và cát để dựng một trường học dành cho trẻ em vô gia cư trong làng Yelwa.

----------


## Amp21

Hay thật có cả nhà làm = nhựa
Nếu mà trúng lửa chắc thảm lắm

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Hay thật
Đúng là sáng tạo

----------


## thientai206

hay nhỉ, khi nào VN có chiến tranh pai nhớ mí được

----------


## dung89

nhìn đứa trẻ vô gia cư nhồi cát tội nghiệp thật

----------

